
Using semantic waves to improve explanations and learning in computing - DanielKehoe
https://blog.teachcomputing.org/quick-read-6-semantic-waves/
======
DanielKehoe
I didn't know this technique had a name but I've often used it when I've
written books and tutorials. Learned about it from Linda Liukas of Hello Ruby
[1].

[1] [https://helloruby.substack.com/p/no-03-computer-science-
in-6...](https://helloruby.substack.com/p/no-03-computer-science-
in-60-seconds)

